# Check-In at Windsor



## geist1223 (Jun 6, 2021)

They are still doing curb side check-in at Windsor. They are using the Concierge staff for this. But later we went into the Lobby without a problem. Previous 6 Worldmark stays in last 5 weeks all had normal check-in. I think it is a just another way to force you to meet with concierge.

Went to assigned Condo on first floor of Bldg 8. Patio view was Parking Lot and Construction Trailers. Patti quickly got on telephone to Front Desk. We were moved Bldg 9 and up to 2nd Floor. View is central courtyard with trees and bushes.

I went to fill water pitcher for morning coffee and cold water was was barely trickling out of the Kitchen faucet. Called Front Desk and they sent Maintenance.  He discovered the cold water flex pipe had a major kink. He said it probably been there since the place was built or last major remodel. 10 minutes and problem fixed. Just think about how many hundreds of people have stayed in this Unit and no one reported it. They probably complained to family, friends, in the hot tub, on different forums. But they did not call Front Desk.

Cleanliness is still an issue. While searching for my glasses I found plastic trash under twin bed. Found used towel with blood stain hanging behind 2nd bathroom door. Found used wash cloth hanging from shower rod in Master Bathroom.


----------



## VacayKat (Jun 6, 2021)

We are checking in for the first time here in a couple of weeks to a 3-bed penthouse. Any suggestions on what room to ask for? Also any advice for this resort would be great!


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 6, 2021)

You need to visit Bodega Bay and the Spud Point Crab Shack. They have the best Crab Cakes but only on Saturday and Sunday. They only make 100. So you have to be in line when they about out of the Kitchen. Their other seafood dishes are great but the crab cakes are the best. People drive up from the Bay area to have them.

Most of the Tasting Rooms and Vineyard are requiring Reservations to keep the Crowds down. Healdsburg is a great place for wine tasting. Many tasting Rooms within 4 blocks of the town square.

If you like Champagne  Kobel's is on one of the routes to Bodega Bay.

There are so many Vineyards from which to choose.

Gloria Ferrer over in Napa. Sit on their Patio and enjoy a Tasting Flight over looking the Napa Valley - remember to Order some munchies. Also Stags' Leap (not Stag's Leap) in Napa Valley.


----------

